# New thrift store skirt



## pla4u (Oct 21, 2006)

This is my new skirt, 3 bucks at the thrift store, a bit shorter than my others , but I kinda like it...


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2006)

very pretty! you're rockin' it!


----------



## estherika (Oct 21, 2006)

nice skirt! it looks good on you!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 21, 2006)

you know what sucks? when i see a guy with better legs, better hair and a flatter stomach than me!!!!! lol!!!! pla4u your too cute!!! i LOVE thrift stores, isnt it crazy what you can find?!!


----------



## oh.my.goodiesa(TM)? (Oct 21, 2006)

It's cute.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks very nice on you!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't you just love an awesome bargain?! Especially when it looks that awesome on you... you definitely rock that short skirt



Love the colour of your top too, btw!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 21, 2006)

great legs!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for all the complements



You guys are GREAT!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2006)

Great bargain and shows off those hot legs!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 21, 2006)

That's a nice skirt Paula! I like it!


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 21, 2006)

Hot skirt---and terrific legs, too! Don't you just love thrift store shopping...so many treasures out there...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks good!


----------



## monniej (Oct 21, 2006)

that's hot paula! great find!


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2006)

im lovin it!! something tells me its like the shoes-wouldnt be worth my while to steal


----------



## pla4u (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im lovin it!! something tells me its like the shoes-wouldnt be worth my while to steal



well this is a size 6-8....


----------



## Maja (Oct 21, 2006)

Great skirt and great legs!


----------



## Anna (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well this is a size 6-8....



it might not be safe!!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it might not be safe!!!



Oh oh....better keep an eye on my skirt!....giggle


----------



## Anna (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh oh....better keep an eye on my skirt!....giggle



i never thought i would be interested in a guys skirt before....



but really. i might steal it. it would be really cute with my black button down collared shirt and my knee high skinny heel boots


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

well your boots are too small....what size is your shirt?


----------



## Anna (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well your boots are too small....what size is your shirt?



youre feet may be bigger but my boobs are bigger
 


its a large so im SAFE!! muahahahhahahaha


----------



## naturallyadiva (Oct 22, 2006)

Great find, you can pair that skirt with some cute tights and great winter boots!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Paula*, that's a great skirt and it looks awesome on you








Are you wearing a headband?


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Paula*, that's a great skirt and it looks awesome on you







Are you wearing a headband?

Than ks dear,yes I am wearing a headband,you can see it better in my FOTD pics I think, my hair needed a little somthing, couldent find my hoop earings though...


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my! Showing some hot leg there!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Than ks dear,yes I am wearing a headband,you can see it better in my FOTD pics I think, my hair needed a little somthing, couldent find my hoop earings though...

The headband looks great on you


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 23, 2006)

wow looks great! i cant believe this price!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 23, 2006)

Not bad for a thrifty skirt! I have found some awesome things in thrift stores, it just takes some digging sometimes.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice gams! I like the skirt.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

I like brousing through thrift stores...find some neet stuff somtimes


----------

